# THE CAPITAL CAIRO | Infinity Tower | 200m | 45 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

#Infinity Tower | Mixed Use | MU7 | 45 floors | 200m |...


A 200m tower in the MU7 section of CBD at the heart of NAC ----------------------------- Owner: ? Architects: ? Land Area: 20,000 m Location: MU7




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks U/C already...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I am happy to see one more 200-meter building in Cairo


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------

